# Big at 10 weeks, weaning off lap!?



## mrmra (Jul 18, 2013)

My pup grew from 7 lbs to 15 over just a couple weeks! Looking at his paws, he's going to be a big Vizsla!

I take him to work and have been relaxing him by letting him up onto my lap, where he falls asleep. Today was pretty funny when he came up -- his rump is too big to sit comfortably so he slides back down my legs and plops onto the ground!

Then if he's tired enough he usually just "harrumphs" and curls up at my feet for the rest of his nap (2-3 hours in the early afternoon).

Anyway, I'd like to get him used to relaxing at my feet (since he's already going to be too big for my lap). Any advice on feet-before-lap training??

So far I've been winning the fight for the bed -- he's challenged, but has ended up back in the crate and seems to be settling for it, so long as it's on the floor at the foot of the bed and has something smelly of mine in it.

Cheers,
-Matthew-


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

OHH!! I've seen that face before! Why is your lap getting to small for me???
... Just a V suggestion. How about a dogie bed, or pillow your can put right at your feet, and a blanket...
seriously... just ask, I'll bet most of the V's in this Forum have their own Blanket... My V liked to be covered head to tail. When its hot, they can choose to throw it off, but they LOVE it. 
RIGHT... members... back me up here!


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Miles is 50lbs and he still tries to squeeze into my lap. He will never give up and is content to have his front or back side in my lap after trying to squeeze his whole body in.


----------



## Melissa_DT (Jan 9, 2013)

Bentley is almost 8 months and 45 lbs and he still thinks he's a lap dog. I got him a big doggie bed a few months back and he loves it. He will still try and sit/sleep on my lap in the living room but I keep his bed here so usually after a little cuddle time I redirect him to his bed and he's quite content sleeping there. So I agree with bed/blanket idea for sure!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

THEY NEVER OUT GROW YOU LAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Dharma has 2 dog beds. One in our living room and the other in our bedroom. I think when we get home on Sunday after a week of holidays we will have to start teaching her place and some better crate rules- more of our normal routine in our own home. I have to say she has been really good here. Only her crate is upstairs and she can't get up and down very well @8 weeks old and this will be better in our own home.


----------



## mrmra (Jul 18, 2013)

Mmm, will try a dog bed under the table at my feet at work, then. He also has his crate just behind me, but he won't sleep in it. He keeps his toys there, but always brings them out to my feet.

He only uses the crate at night under protest (the door has to stay open), and only after I've tossed in some recently worn piece of clothing! I keep slowly leaving treats and tying Kongs stuffed with peanut butter in there, and now he at least tolerates being locked into his crate for 30 minutes or so. Would be nice if he learns to sleep in it voluntarily, but we'll get there.

A couple weeks ago he'd have bad panic attacks whenever the crate door closed, so we're taking it slow. Same seems to be true with other enclosures. Good with the door open, bad with closed doors. Lots of treats rewarding calm and car rides are slowly solving this.

Anyway, any thoughts on blankets versus doggy beds versus cushions/pads? What makes a good Vizsla foot-bed?

Cheers,
-Matthew-

p.s. new employee training program


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

had to put a pillow in Dharma's crate. She will go in with treats. Pillow vs blanket. She screams murder when she has to go to sleep at night or be left when we have to go somewhere. She seems to be fine with the crate door open and will try to get on the sofa or our bed or crash on the floor before going to her crate.
Again though we are away and can't really say what will happen at home. We have a house without as many stairs and a different style of crate there too. I think before she gets bigger and sleeping everywhere or climbing on people and being a lap dog gets instilled....


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Uh, both of mine were in my lap at the computer last night. So don't look at me for help. Jk, it's only bec I invited them after they sat nicely. We have three or four dog beds around the house. When they can't get comfortable with you, they'll move on. Be persistent too. Our beds are mostly from Costco and there is a texture issue. With one of them, they don't like the microsuede side, they like the side you're supposed to put on the floor. So it's upside down in our family room. But mine like ANY blanket and like to be under it. If you know a blanket he likes you can always just set it on top of any pillow or bed. 

No pillows or beds in the crate unattended as he may tear it up.


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

At almost a year, Wats is too big for our laps... he's found a solution though.


----------

